# My First Album: the Foreshadowing



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 10, 2019)

So I love to compose electronic music, and I thought I would post some to see who is interested in my work!

I have 4 original tracks on SoundCloud.

Inside album:
Vibrant Awakening
Digital Endeavour
Livid Regret​
Outside of album:
My piano duet​
The URL is here to my SoundCloud page (copy and paste into search bar):
soundcloud.com/rainbow-tem-of-hyrule

Also, you may have to scroll through all my Spectrobes OST. That's from a little-known Disney game I love.

So yeah, please tell me what you think of my music, and give me any suggestions for what you want me to compose.

I mean, I don't have much time at the moment so requests will not be met for at least 5 months (exams coming up) but that's life, and it won't stop me from using any great ideas.


----------

